# Ipod stuck in recovery mode & cant restore



## shadow487

One morning i woke up and my ipod wouldnt turn on for some reason, so i plugged it in and found it it simply ran outta batterys  but then after it recharging awhile it shows a picture of the usb and itunes, meaning to plug it into a computer with itunes so i did that and then it said the ipod was in recovery mode, and so i "restored" it but part way through i would get errors "error 1603" "error 1611" "error 1604" "error 1605" and so then i cant restore the ipod now :/

Also some notes:
-Ipod during restore it seems to "freeze" while the itunes is "preparing ipod for restore"
-before i got picture of usb and itunes, it would show the apple logo, then it would restart-itself continuously
-i already tried restoring on a different computer

Thanks~

Oh yea forgot to add, 
ipod is a 2nd generation and non-jail broken


----------



## Cypheric

Now wait, I want to try something. 

Download an .exe called TinyUmbrella, and connect your iPod Touch to the computer. iTunes should open, close it immediately. 

Press the 'Save SHSH' button just in case something goes majorly wrong, so we can restore to a previous firmware. 

Go to the 'Logs' tab and post what is in the text box. 

Now, click the 'Exit Recovery' button on TinyUmbrella. If it's greyed out, press 'Fix Recovery' instead.

If everything goes correctly, the problem should be resolved. 

Please post the log whether you kicked your device out of recovery mode or not.


----------



## shadow487

log:
09/07/2011 16:48:12.183 Loaded History... 
09/07/2011 16:48:14.961 Caching shsh files... 
09/07/2011 16:48:14.961 Found [0] shsh files to cache... 
09/07/2011 16:48:14.961 Cached [0] shsh files 
09/07/2011 16:48:14.961 You are using the current version of TinyUmbrella. 
09/07/2011 16:49:18.516 Device connected: iPod touch 
09/07/2011 16:49:18.526 Loaded History... 
09/07/2011 16:49:26.847 Device disconnected: iPod touch 
09/07/2011 16:49:55.232 Recovery Device connected: 
09/07/2011 16:50:09.795 Sending exit recovery request to 1530960344 
09/07/2011 16:50:10.062 Recovery Device disconnected: null

and the ipod is now stuck on apple logo!


----------



## Cypheric

Try resetting the device by holding down power and the home button. 

If that doesn't work, try another restore on iTunes now. 

Finally, you have no SHSH blobs, so you cannot downgrade (luckily, you have an iPod Touch 2g, so this doesn't concern me).


----------



## shadow487

restore now gives me error 3194, and the resets back to apple logo, reseting dosent work and how is 2g lucky ?


----------



## Cypheric

shadow487 said:


> restore now gives me error 3194, and the resets back to apple logo, reseting dosent work and how is 2g lucky ?


Go into TinyUmbrella, go to the Advanced Options, and deselect Set Hosts to Cydia on Exit. Save the changes, restart iTunes, and try again.

Make sure TinyUmbrella is not open when doing the restore. 

2g is lucky because I don't have to deal with iOS 4.3 (which is a pain).


----------



## shadow487

Error 1603 during restoring, looking at my ipod, it froze with the loading circle.

Okay tried again, and now its on the apple with the loading bar underneath with 0 progress and the itunes in "waiting for ipod...."


----------



## Cypheric

http://support.apple.com/kb/ta38603?viewlocale=en_us


----------



## shadow487

nope didnt work :/


----------



## Cypheric

shadow487 said:


> nope didnt work :/


Hm... What error did you get?

Or is it still on the loading screen?

My only thought at the moment is something you may or may not like... 

I'm gonna try and restore it to a custom firmware, which means it will be jailbroken.

EDIT: Nevermind. Error 1611 indicates a hardware issue with either your device, or the cable, I believe. 

Take them to an Apple Store, but first, try restoring on a different USB Port.


----------



## shadow487

Cypheric said:


> Hm... What error did you get?
> 
> Or is it still on the loading screen?
> 
> My only thought at the moment is something you may or may not like...
> 
> I'm gonna try and restore it to a custom firmware, which means it will be jailbroken.


i get error and sometimes stuck at loading screen,

and how would i custom firmware?

Aswell i think it might be something wrong with my ipod...internally? and the ipod has past its 2 year warranty


----------



## Cypheric

shadow487 said:


> i get error and sometimes stuck at loading screen,
> 
> and how would i custom firmware?
> 
> Aswell i think it might be something wrong with my ipod...internally? and the ipod has past its 2 year warranty


It needs to be checked by Apple Support now, sorry to say, or a 'repair shop', first.


----------



## Shotgun4

You shouldn't need to go to apple for this. Try this, and do a full restore...

http://forum.pocketables.net/showthread.php?t=566


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Cypheric said:


> Now wait, I want to try something.


It's best not to try new things on people that need help. As you not knowing for sure will/could cause even more errors.



As to the topic. All you need to do is preform a Force Restore Mode.

Follow these steps on how to force your iPod Touch into Restore Mode.

*WARNING: This will remove all data on the device.*

1. Press and hold the home button and the sleep/wake button. (The device will restart.)
2. When the apple logo appears let go of the sleep/wake button (*keep holding the home button (You may let go of the power button).)*
3. After a few seconds you should see the connect to iTunes image (You can now let go of the home button.)
4. Open iTunes
_5. iTunes should automatically recognize your iPod, iPad, or iPhone once the image comes up, if not unplug your iPod, iPad, or iPhone and plug it back in. (or open iTunes its self)_
6. Press the Restore button to restore your iPod by clicking the "Restore" button in iTunes.

If you are still confused on how to do it follow this video:

how to force restore your ipod touch or iphone - YouTube


----------



## Cypheric

Finally, if you find yourself through all these different instructions, download sn0wbreeze, and run the iREB portion of it, a tool meant specifically to kick a device out of recovery mode.


----------

